
3 things I dislike, and 4 things I like about Firefox - dbg31415
=======================================<p>3 Things I Dislike<p>=======================================<p># Not Enough Extensions<p># Video &#x2F; Battery Life Issue<p># Crashes &#x2F; Hangs<p>=======================================<p>4 Things I Like<p>=======================================<p># Privacy-focused.<p># Being able to control what the search bar auto-completes.<p># Knowing that I don&#x27;t have to sign in.<p># I love how Firefox doesn&#x27;t fuck with URLs.<p>Additional comments below due to space.
======
rzzzwilson
1 reason I can't change to FireFox on mobile:

# lack ofolders in the bookmarks

otherwise I'd drop Chrome like a hot rock.

------
extremum134
On phone, replace chrome by bromite.

------
dbg31415
=======================================

3 Things I Dislike

=======================================

# Not Enough Extensions

Lighthouse, Jira Capture... fine, I get why we won't have Lighthouse in
Firefox... but that's a big hit that Firefox doesn't have something similar.
Atlassian just seems lazy about getting their extension signed and added to
the Mozilla addons page... again, fine... annoying but fine.

Anyone know if replacements for these other tools exist?

* Flix Assist - Chrome Web Store || [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/flix-assist/jeeccn...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/flix-assist/jeeccngbdajjccceabkpadjmbakhdbnp)

* WhatFont - Chrome Web Store || [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/whatfont/jabopobgc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/whatfont/jabopobgcpjmedljpbcaablpmlmfcogm)

* Create Link - Chrome Web Store || [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/create-link/gcmghd...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/create-link/gcmghdmnkfdbncmnmlkkglmnnhagajbm) (Can't find any that work off of keyboard shortcut AND allow you to customize the output the same way)

Mind you I have like 30+ extensions in Chrome and many of them are also in
Firefox... or there are similar tools in Firefox... but what's there seems to
lack polish due to lack of users.

# Video / Battery Life Issue

When I stream a video -- any video or screen share -- my fans kick on, my CPU
usage goes way up, and my battery life drops fast. I'll be on a call for an
hour, and my battery dies. If I use Chrome, I only take a 30% hit to battery
on a 1-hour BlueJeans or Google Hangout call. Look, I'm not deep into why this
is... but even watching a YouTube video I notice that my laptop gets hot when
I watch it in Firefox, but the fans never kick on when I'm in Chrome. Seems
like Firefox has a ways to go on videos.

# Crashes / Hangs

Maybe this is something to do with addons... happy to have that be the case,
but several times a week I'll open my computer and it has to restore tabs and
just tells me that Firefox crashed. A few times I've been using it and
everything just becomes unresponsive... like I can't click on anything, not
new tabs, or the file menu... I know Chrome crashes too, but I just don't have
quite the same trust Firefox right now. It's annoying to have to re-open 30
tabs, re-sign-in to multiple systems just because of a crash. Happens at least
2-3 times a week; I find myself constantly bookmarking all my open tabs just
in case of a crash. I don't want to worry about this.

=======================================

5 Things I Like

=======================================

# Privacy-focused. Being able to set it so it clears cookies and cache when I
quit; a fresh browser is just Apple + Q away! I love being able to toggle on
built-in content blocking. These are GREAT! I love that by default I have
control over these settings and they aren't hidden or obfuscated.

# Being able to control what the search bar auto-completes. I hate that Chrome
won't let you turn off auto-complete, or at least set the sources for auto-
complete. And I LOVE that Firefox will.

# Knowing that I don't have to sign in. I went to use a Google Form at work
the other day -- mind you it's the same form we have basically set up as an
anonymous suggestion box -- and the first thing that came up was, "Please sign
in to a Google Account." Google is getting way to pushy with forcing you to
sign in. I flat out NEVER want to have to sign in to a browser, and certainly
don't want a sign in to a web page to automatically sign me on to a browser.

# I love how Firefox doesn't fuck with URLs. The URL is the URL is the URL.
Just like it ought to be. Mind you this isn't a feature I thought I would ever
need until Chrome started fucking with URLs. When they dumb it down / pretty
it up (however you want to think of it), it just annoys me and makes me feel
like I'm not the target audience of their products.

# Patch notes! Edit to add this. I really like the layout, and depth of detail
and that they've been so keen on telling me what changed and what's in the
release. It's nice they are announcing changes, rather than the Chrome
strategy of hoping you won't notice they are killing off privacy bit by bit.

